# Tanga



## meetmeinnyc

What are the meanings of 'makatanga', 'mapatanga' and magpakatanga respectively? 

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

_Mapatanga _means to become dumbfounded or to be rendered stupid or stupefied by something or someone, usually in reference to some emotionally overwhelming force: Mag-ingat ka, baka mapatanga ka sa kagwapuhan ko.

_Magpakatanga _likewise pertains to stupefaction or a state of being foolish or stupid but in a more reflexive sense (i.e., the person does it to himself = he renders himself stupid): Bahala ka, magpakatanga ka sa harap ng TV buong araw kung gusto mo.

_Makatanga_ is a bit tricky and something I would not use myself. The _maka- _prefix when attached to a verb means the ability to do something (makatayo, makatakbo, etc.). When prefixed to a noun, _maka-_gives the idea of being an advocate for something (maka-tao, maka-Diyos, maka-Pilipino, etc.). So, using makatanga in the sense of a verb does not really work unless it is used in a very idiosyncratic manner in figurative writing. It can work as makatanga in the sense of a noun in which case it would mean a person who is favor of or is an advocate for stupid people (which would really sound stupid).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DotterKat, for explaining them in detail!


----------



## mataripis

meetmeinnyc said:


> What are the meanings of 'makatanga', 'mapatanga' and magpakatanga respectively?
> 
> Thanks!


Tanga means silly or idiot.that word is too informal to use in real Tagalog speakers because it is a word of insulting someone directly. Be friendly by using formal words. Makatanga- nakatanga can be - mapatingin o mapamangha. Mapatanga can be natigilan ako/siya/sila/kame. Magpakatanga can be magpakahangal( without common sense).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, mataripis, for your input! 

Don't worry. I asked about those words just for myself to understand what's said on the internet, so I will not really use them.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What does "Wag kang magpatanga (or magpakatanga?) mean?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hello
> 
> What does "Wag kang magpatanga (or magpakatanga?) mean?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



_Wag kang magpakatanga,_ depending on the full context, can mean Don't be stupid or Don't act foolishly or Don't make a fool of yourself (or similar variations).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK!


----------

